

Startups dies when they solve employee's problems and not employer's - devendramistri
https://dmistri.wordpress.com/2015/03/08/why-statue-maker-had-to-die/

======
smt88
This is asinine.

Name one startup (or even a personal anecdote) that has failed because the
company stopped making products for its customers and started making products
for its employees. It just doesn't happen because even an idiot knows that you
can't make any money if you stop running your business.

There's a ton of research showing that happy employees produce better
products, and the money you spend keeping employees happen often ends up
_saving_ money in the long-run.

There are also people like Richard Branson, who have built their empires on
the concept that they should prioritize employees' happiness.

~~~
devendramistri
I guess I put it wrong.. I am talking about employee of some other customer
company.. "Not employees of Startup".

There are plenty of people in this world who does not care about there
employee benefits.

~~~
smt88
It still doesn't make sense. What is a real-world example of what you're
talking about?

------
devendramistri
Clickable: [https://dmistri.wordpress.com/2015/03/08/why-statue-maker-
ha...](https://dmistri.wordpress.com/2015/03/08/why-statue-maker-had-to-die/)

